# Cookbooks



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Over the summer I pared down my cookbook collection to just those that I use repeatedly, donating the rest. I have found recently that they make for some decent bedtime reading, especially the Cooks Illustrated cookbooks because most of the recipes come with an explanation of why they did what they did in order to perfect the dish. Anyone into cookbooks and any favorites you want to share? Some of my favorites are:

The Best Recipe - Cook's Illustrated
Slow Cooker Revolution - Cook's Illustrated
The Best 30-Minute Recipe - Cook's Illustrated
The Good Housekeeping Illustrated Cookbook
The Way to Cook - Julia Child
The Silver Palate and the Silver Palate Good Times Cookbooks - Julee Rosso and Sheila Lukins

I just bought Julia Child's 2-volume set _Mastering the Art of French Cooking._

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - when I read about you reading the cookbooks at bedtime I had to laugh. My mother used to do that all the time. :thumbsup: We never got why she read them at bedtime, but boy was she a great cook and baker. 
My go-to cookbook has always been The Joy of Cooking. I just found that it has everything you could ever imagine. I also use Martha Stewart's Quick Cook, an oldie but goodie, various Barefoot Contessa cookbooks, Williams Sonoma Grilling cookbooks, and for food allergies, The Milk-Free Kitchen and What's to Eat. 
I have to say though that in recent years I really like downloading recipes from the web. I find good recipes and read reviews by those who used them. Also great if you just plug in the main ingredients, or lack of them -- like milk-free muffins, etc and you get tons of ideas.

Mary, I also made my own cookbook at Tastebook.com. They have great recipes from terrific well known sources AND you can add any of your own recipes and photos if you want, and it comes in a beautiful style that you can design. Easy templates too. Did you ever do that? It's a great way to share old family recipes.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Still for me my go to has been Delia Smith, her Complete cookbook and her others, but that one is the number one go to. You can see a lot of her recipes online at http://www.deliaonline.com/ I am just about to make her Irish Whisky Christmas Cake which is a huge family favourite. The other author is Robert Carrier, Great dishes from around the world, and Food wine and Friends.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Cookbooks and kitchen gadgets are my kryptonite! About 5 years ago I inherited a TON of cookbooks from my MIL and some from a former co-worker which substantially added to my collection, now I choose to go digital and have found some from as far back as the 1600's!!

The Joy of Cooking (that I got for my bridal shower from my MIL bookmarked to my hubby's favorite cake!!!) is still my all time fav!!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

My mother used to sit for an hour or so and poor over her cookbooks. I never understood why until I was out on my own. I now do it. Guess I am turning into my mother, lol.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't really have a favorite cookbook. I have a favorite baking book. It is falling apart and stained. It is Rose Ley Beranbaum's The Cake Bible. Yes, I have read every word in the book...more than once. It taught me more about baking cakes than any other book. Sometimes, if I am using a recipe from another source I consult Rosie's book for better techniques. I call her Rosie, because I feel as if she is my friend.

I also have the French Laundry Cookbook that is basically a beautiful picture book. I only made two things from that book.

I also look up a lot of recipes on line. Last week I made braised short ribs for only the second time in my life. I read about 10 different recipes on line...then I incorporated everything I learned and improvised...OMG it was one of the best meals I have had in ages. DH was making little groaning noises the whole time he ate.

Oh yes, I made my own, with photos. Thank you Sue for telling us about Tastebook.com.....I'm off to check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Last week I made braised short ribs for only the second time in my life. I read about 10 different recipes on line...then I incorporated everything I learned and improvised...OMG it was one of the best meals I have had in ages. DH was making little groaning noises the whole time he ate.:thumbsup:


So, Sylvia, did you write down what you did so that you can do it again sometime?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MaryH said:


> So, Sylvia, did you write down what you did so that you can do it again sometime?


I copied the closest recipe and made notes. I also concentrated to commit it to memory. It was that big bottle of Guiness that made it so good...cause there was a bit left over for me to guzzle...:blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a ton of cook-books but use very few. I have lots of recipes catalogued on my computer so mostly use those. I do lot's of improvising as I have a restricted diet and I write on my recipes what I changed. I tend to look things up more on line now if I am looking for something new. 
I am not really good at following a recipe in cooking or in life. . . I guess I am a rebel at heart!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I often go to Betty Crockers Illustrated ... or Joy of cooking. I did a 'clean out a year or so ago of those I rarely use.. and I still have a lot! :blush:

The last couple of years I have had to go to some "Diabetic" cook-books for hubby that were given to me. 

...and a couple of my favorites , especially for appetizers/baking are cookbooks put together by local churches/orgs where they compiled favorite recipes from members . I've yet to try anything that I was disappointed in! I know many of the people who contributed and know what fabulous cooks they are so that is helpful too.


----------

